# Céptico do clima surpreende



## iceworld (1 Set 2010 às 17:40)

Céptico do clima surpreende ao pedir fundo para combater aquecimento global

http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1453901


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2010 às 20:44)

Não é preciso fundo algum a natureza encarregar-será de eliminar a raça Humana...


----------



## filipept (1 Set 2010 às 21:54)

Essa foi uma solução do The Guardian para "fugir" ao tema das recomendações, feitas pelo IAC, para as mudanças a serem implementadas pelo IPCC.

A surpresa deve ter sido imensa para muita gente, em especial para redacções (bias) como o The Guardian.

Sobre Bjorn Lomborg's:



> James Delingpole
> 
> The ecotard media – led, naturally enough, by the Guardian  – has been making great play of “Skeptical Environmentalist” Bjorn Lomborg’s apparent Damascene conversion. Where once Lomborg was a card-carrying evil climate-change denier he is now an ardent worshipper at the Church of Al Gore, supposedly...
> 
> But Lomborg was always a Warmist…



Achei divertida esta imagem (  )






@ www.cartoonsbyjosh.com


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Set 2010 às 01:20)

Aconselho a leitura de:

http://so-me-apetece-cobrir.blogspot.com/2009/12/ambiente-5-o-clima.html


----------



## 1337 (2 Set 2010 às 03:17)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aconselho a leitura de:
> 
> http://so-me-apetece-cobrir.blogspot.com/2009/12/ambiente-5-o-clima.html



tive a ler
e era o que eu pensava exatamente
concordo plenamente com o que esta la escrito


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2010 às 04:26)

1337 disse:


> tive a ler
> e era o que eu pensava exatamente
> concordo plenamente com o que esta la escrito



Já eu, acho que não concordo com nada. 

- Tivemos um mínima solar extremamente longo (ausência de manchas solares).
- A temperatura média da Terra não são 23ºC? Nem pouco mais ou menos... 
- Onde está provado que os oceanos estão a arrefecer?
- Que tal perguntar aos habitantes de Nuuk se o gelo na Gronelândia está ou não a aumentar?!
- Olhando para os gráficos mais a baixo, percebe-se que a temperatura da Terra não são os 23ºC.
- Quanto aos pólos, é ver para crer: http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Set 2010 às 14:43)

Essa é a parte 5 do assunto. Aconselho a leitura do início


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2010 às 17:41)

Knyght disse:


> Não é preciso fundo algum a natureza encarregar-será de eliminar a raça Humana...



Boas,

Tudo o que aquece arrefece!!  A meu ver caminhamos a passos largos para nova era do gelo... 

Ja sobrevimos a ela, não sei por que não com a tecnologia de hoje não sobreviveremos a outra... temos muito mais que o simples fogo!! 

Contudo a deslocação para zonas equatoriais vai ser inamaginavel!! Poderemos assistir ou não... Os nossos filhos não sei!! certamente uma das nossas descendencias vai assistir!!

Fundos para quê? O São pedro não aceita dinheiro ...


----------

